# Suggestions for Mosquito Lake Cabins



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Anyone know of any cabins on the lake for a fishing trip? Just need basics with boat ramp and water access.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

state park has tent cabins for rent


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

Jans campground and cabin rental on the west side north of causway


----------



## mlkostur (Apr 27, 2015)

Eatmybait said:


> Jans campground and cabin rental on the west side north of causway


Tried them but no answer or return call. I'll try again.


----------



## Eatmybait (Apr 14, 2016)

They may be closed for winter


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Causeway baitshop may be able to help you get in touch with them. They're good friends with each other.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Eatmybait said:


> Jans campground and cabin rental on the west side north of causway


You can check them out at *janscampground.com* (good people)


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

mlkostur said:


> Anyone know of any cabins on the lake for a fishing trip? Just need basics with boat ramp and water access.


Jan's campground she is good people!


----------

